# Sensei Peter L Musacchio from Syracuse NY has passed.



## seasoned (Dec 3, 2008)

It is with great regret that I announce, that on December 2nd 2008, my Sensei, Peter L Musacchio passed away, Sensei Musacchio is best known for his contributions to GoJu karate in the Syracuse New York area, and was referred to as the Father of upstate New York Karate. May he rest in peace.


----------



## SA_BJJ (Dec 3, 2008)

Prayers to his family.  I am from Syracuse originally.  Where is your school.


----------



## MJS (Dec 3, 2008)

.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2008)

.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 3, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm terribly sorry for your loss.:asian:


----------



## stickarts (Dec 3, 2008)

.


----------



## exile (Dec 3, 2008)

:asian:


----------

